# Subs needed for CT, Southbury



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I need a subs or can take over a place down in southbury CT. Must have sander also.
Contact:
[email protected]

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

rob1325 said:


> I need a subs or can take over a place down in southbury CT. Must have sander also.
> Contact:
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


I live very close by 

What business?

-Greg


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

What up with this Rob? I'm here for you if U need me. :waving:


----------

